# MSI CPU-Z Version mit Gaming Optik



## Torsten4MSI (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

es gibt jetzt CPU-Z auch im MSI Drachen Optik.

CPU-Z | Softwares | CPUID

Gruß Torsten


----------



## wiesel201 (16. Juli 2015)

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Ach neee. 
Erst fängt Asus mit dem Zeugs an, das kaum lesbar ist und jetzt macht ihr das gleiche. Echt jetzt, muss das sein?


----------



## iGameKudan (16. Juli 2015)

Ist doch prima lesbar?
Sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Weiße oder graue Schrift auf schwarzem Untergrund ist immer mies. 
schwarze Schrift auf weißem Untergrund ist besser. 
Will ich nur mal gesagt haben.


----------



## drebbin (16. Juli 2015)

Ich finde es schick, aber leider kann ich mein ROG-CPU-Z aufgrund der Zugehörigkeit meines Mainboards nicht umsteigen 
Beim nächsten Mainboard aber eventuell


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weiße oder graue Schrift auf schwarzem Untergrund ist immer mies.
> schwarze Schrift auf weißem Untergrund ist besser.
> Will ich nur mal gesagt haben.


Da hast du Absolut Recht man kann es wirklich schlechter lesen als die Normale Version.


----------



## Stern1710 (16. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weiße oder graue Schrift auf schwarzem Untergrund ist immer mies.
> schwarze Schrift auf weißem Untergrund ist besser.
> Will ich nur mal gesagt haben.



Das war allerdings auch mein erster Gedanke, die Lesbarkeit ist wirklich nicht so toll wie in der "normalen" Version


----------



## Frontline25 (16. Juli 2015)

Also weiß auf schwarz kann man erkennen, aber das die werte in grau gehalten sind ist eher suboptimal... besonders weil der Drache auch Grau ist o.O


----------

